# Emotional Numbing, altered vision and body perception



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

From a page linked to in a recent post:

Although DSM-IV-TR does not specify a list of primary symptoms of depersonalization, British clinicians generally consider the triad of emotional numbing, changes in visual perception, and altered experience of one's body to be important core symptoms of depersonalization disorder.
http://www.minddisorders.com/Del-Fi/Dep ... order.html

Those are definetly core lasting symptoms for me, to say the least. The emotional numbing is fairly extreme most of the time. My vision seems dim most of the time, but brightens when I do feel some emotion, and my perception of my body is as if its disconnected and foggy, like my skin is foggily shifted out of place by a few inches.

It's astounding to know that the evidence in my case tells me that it's psychological/environmental in origin.

I found this to be a very informative page.

M


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, that is a pretty good page, and the good news is that even it is getting a little out of date. i'm going to start sounding like a broken record on here, but i personally found dr simeon's book to be quite fascinating and helpful in this regard. have you been able to get a hold of it and read it? i say this because it has about five more years worth of research than that page does...and it is more in depth.

also, i've heard that dr evan torch is also writing a book on dpd. that should be interesting if and when it comes out...


----------

